# LG Aims to sell up to 5 Million LED TV's in 2010



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Of course, using the term "up to" means that they reach their goal if they sell 1. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/tech...20090625?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews


> SEOUL (Reuters) - LG Electronics Inc on Thursday launched liquid crystal display (LCD) televisions that use light-emitting diodes (LED) as a light source, and said it was aiming to sell as many as 5 million units in 2010.
> 
> The South Korean flat-screen TV maker also reiterated its previously stated goal of selling 18 million LCD sets in 2009, to become the world's second-largest maker of LCD televisions after domestic rival Samsung Electronics and ahead of Japan's Sony.
> 
> ...


More.....


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope they do. My fab makes the processors that run the LED lighting system.


----------

